# Guter Kompromiss aus Wander/Trekking- und MTB-Schuh



## obi1987 (4. September 2015)

Servus liebe Forander,

nachdem ich bisher hier immer nur Mitleser war, melde ich mich jetzt auch zu einer konkreten Frage an  Bisher bin ich nur im rennrad-news Forum aktiv 

Meine Frau und ich wollen nächstes Jahr mit den Rädern (MTB) nach Schottland und uns dort unters Volk mischen. Geplant sind ein paar schöne Touren, sowohl Natur als auch Kultur wollen wir dort unter die Lupe nehmen. Da es in den Highlands, wie der Name vermuten lässt, nicht ganz ohne Höhenmeter geht, möchte ich dabei ungern auf meine Klick-Pedale verzichten. Deshalb suche ich einen guten Schuh, der einen idealen Kompromiss zwischen Wandern/STadtbesichtigung/MTB/... darstellt. Ideal wäre ja, wenn der Cleat komplett in der Sohle verschwinden würde.

Bisher bin ich (auch aus Optischen Gründen) am Giro Grynd hängen geblieben. Jedoch steht das Cleat dort auch über, wenn es an den Schuh geschraubt ist.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Schuh empfehlen, der dafür in Frage kommt?!

Danke und schöne Grüße aus Augsburg!
Thomas


----------



## w69 (4. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfeifferheiko (4. September 2015)

click schuhe sind allesammt zum wandern völlig ungeeignet.
Wanderschuhe aber bestens zum MTB"ich verwende im winter nur solche für alles" und natürlich zum wandern.

darum nimm dein clicks mit egal welche und ein paar ordentliche Wanderschuhe dazu mit in gepäck.
oder verzichte auf clicks und nur wandersuche für MTB+ wandern.

solche Diskussionen wurden doch mehr als zur genüge geführt.
füll dich frei und benutze mal die sufu dafür dann findest dazu auch genug lesestoff.


----------



## obi1987 (4. September 2015)

@w69: echt starke Schuhe  Obs die wohl mit Cleats gibt 

@Heiko: Ich habe dazu einige Freds hier gelesen, zufriedenstellend war dabei aber keiner... Ich denke, dass es sicher möglich ist, einen Click Schuh auch zum Wandern zu nutzen. Ich möchte damit ja nicht auf den Ben Nevis 

Weil ich sicher nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bin, gibt es doch sicher auch Erfahrungswerte.... Dazu der neue Fred....

Grüße


----------



## Fahrenheit (4. September 2015)

Hallo, ich habe mal gehört, dass der Shimano MT91 auch zum Wandern geeignet wäre. 

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-sh-mt91-mtb-touring-schuhe-22995

Kann das jedoch nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, da ich den Schuh nicht selber habe. Müsste man halt ausprobieren.


----------



## w69 (5. September 2015)

@obi1987 : kurz hatte ich gedacht, ich hätte es gefunden. Ist es aber nicht ganz, leider:

https://kiltsandmore.com/ghillie-brogue-cleats-:p2081:c113:len.html


----------



## obi1987 (5. September 2015)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mal gehört, dass der Shimano MT91 auch zum Wandern geeignet wäre.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-sh-mt91-mtb-touring-schuhe-22995
> 
> Kann das jedoch nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, da ich den Schuh nicht selber habe. Müsste man halt ausprobieren.



Die müsste man mal wo anprobieren. Kann mir jetzt nur schwer vorstellen, dass knöchelhohe Schuhe zum Biken geeignet sind...


----------



## Al_Borland (5. September 2015)

Der ist nicht wirklich knöchelhoch, sondern geht hinten fast bis zur Achillessehne runter. Bewegungsfreiheit ist beim MT91 nach vorne und hinten nicht stärker eingeschränkt, als mit einem stabilen Halbschuh.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (5. September 2015)

obi1987 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es sicher möglich ist, einen Click Schuh auch zum Wandern zu nutzen. Ich möchte damit ja nicht auf den Ben Nevis



ich sagte nicht unmöglich nur das es für die meisten nun mal ne Zumutung"mich eingeschlossen" ist und diese dann früher oder später doch die einsicht haben fürs wandern nen eigenen schuh zu verwenden um seinen füßen doch was gutes zu tun.

muss ja auch nicht passieren das du dir die füße wund läufst oder schmerzen bekommst ist aber bei nicht 100% passendem Schuhwerk zum fuß meist der fall.





obi1987 schrieb:


> Weil ich sicher nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bin, gibt es doch sicher auch Erfahrungswerte.... Dazu der neue Fred....



es ist kein Problem wenn man gesondertes Schuhwerk für entsprechende Anwendungen zusätzlich mit nimmt, du machst daraus nur eins.
und was für Erfahrungswerte teils kursieren ist auch oft sehr amüsant....

hab in dem Forum schon gelesen das leute sich mavic clicks kaufen,
der sohlenaufbau ist von vorne bis hinten hartplastik und 6 gummistollen drauf was ne Gummisohle andeuten soll, damit meint manch einer er schleppt sein bike bei bedarf auch berge hoch.....


den besten tipp hast bekommen und die Hand voll versuche ein Zwischending hinzubekommen haben alle nie geklappt.
dann haben diese Hand voll versuche oftmals gravierende mängel als schuh selbst, somit kaum Auswahl dazu keine alternativen.

sehr bequemes Schuhwerk und vor allem passend zum fuß soll es noch sein, das ist das A und O bei wanderschuhen.


----------



## Fahrenheit (6. September 2015)

obi1987 schrieb:


> Die müsste man mal wo anprobieren. Kann mir jetzt nur schwer vorstellen, dass knöchelhohe Schuhe zum Biken geeignet sind...



 was´n das fürn Kommentar?? Der MT91 ist einer der beliebtesten Alpencross-Schuhe. Gerade dafür sind knöchelhohe Schuhe ja konzipiert und auch empfohlen! Bei Trage- und Schiebepassagen ist Knöchelschutz das A und O. Ich weiss ja nicht wo Du wandern willst. Wenn auf der Strasse, dann brauchste natürlich keinen Knöchelschutz. Nimm halt Sandaletten. War nur ein gutgemeinter Tipp mit dem Schuh.


----------



## EggheadSpecial (6. September 2015)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> Nimm halt Sandaletten


 


Spass beiseite...
Wenn TE keine Schuhe zum Wechseln nehmen will (was ich persönlich zwar für geschickter halten würde), dann scheinen viele Shimano-Modelle doch gut geeignet mit diesem Click´R System.
Würde ich mir Cleats antun, täte ich zu Shimano greifen, scheinen am flexibelsten zu sein.
Ein Kompromiss bleibts aber immer...
 


Alternativ evtl. der (teure) SIDI Epic...
Zitat aus einem Produkttest:
"The cleat is recessed far enough into the sole to eliminate any tapping or instability."
http://mbaction.com/uncategorized/product-test-sidi-epic-shoes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfeifferheiko (6. September 2015)

EggheadSpecial schrieb:


> Würde ich mir Cleats antun, täte ich zu Shimano greifen, scheinen am flexibelsten zu sein.
> Ein Kompromiss bleibts aber immer...



das mit dem zu shimano greifen hat dann noch eher nen anderen grund, das es ja auch keinerlei alternative gibt am markt.

was gibt's den sonst an Herstellern die ausser shimano überhaupst gewillt sind etwas derartig exotisches und problematisches auf den markt zu werfen?
3-4 modelle wenns hoch kommt die mit Einschränkungen geeignet sein könnten.
und unter dieser praktisch nicht existenten Auswahlmöglichkeit noch passendes Schuhwerk zu finden womit man selber sehr angenehm läuft und nix drück scheuert oder gar blasen wirft......


----------



## EggheadSpecial (6. September 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> das mit dem zu shimano greifen hat dann noch eher nen anderen grund, das es ja auch keinerlei alternative gibt am markt.


sag ich ja, andere Gründe gibts nicht 
zumindest ist mir keine adäquate Alternative bekannt, ausgenommen halt eventuell der Sidi.
Shimano ist hier offensichtlich "Platzhirsch", nicht zuletzt auch des Preises wegen...


----------



## Toxic_Lab (9. September 2015)

Ich war letztes Jahr in Schottland und dieses Jahr in Wales unterwegs. Daher meine Gedanken dazu:

Prinzipiell ist es möglich nur einen Schuh mitzunehmen. Problematisch beim Laufen sind aber - trotz versenkte Cleats - die Metallteile. Beim normalen Laufen und Anschauen von irgendwelchen Denkmälern ist das schon in Ordnung und geht recht gut. Wenngleich man aber trotzdem wegen der Cleats etwas aufpassen muss. Wandern ist aber - aus meiner Sicht - trotzdem nicht möglich, da die Cleats - vor allem beim Bergab gehen - alleinigen Kontakt zum Boden haben können (vor allem wenn du über Felsen läufst) und dann gefährlich rutschig sind. Die einzige Möglichkeit hier: Cleats zeitweise abschrauben. Sinn ungewiss.

Außerdem ist es - aus meiner Sicht - nicht schön, die Radschuhe auch noch Abends anzuziehen, wenn man noch mal weggeht.

Ich würde dir empfehlen leichte Hiking-Schuhe mitzunehmen. Da gibts ja auch Modelle, die sehr leicht und optisch dezent sind. Hier hast du eine gute Kombi von Weggehschuhen und Wanderschuhen.

BTW: Wenn ihr von den asphaltierten Wegen weg wollt, dann nehmt Fahrradschuhe, die Wasserdicht sind. Ich hatte noch nie so nasse Füße wie in Schottland, obwohl das Wetter gut war. Ein möglicher Kandidat ist der Shimano sh-mt 71, der nicht so hoch ist. Höher wäre der 91. Beide mit Gore-Tex.

Ich werde jetzt auch zu wasserdichten Schuhen wechseln...


----------



## EggheadSpecial (9. September 2015)

@Toxic_Lab 
nur aus Neugierde: welche hast Du verwendet?
(falls ich es doch überlesen hätte, sorry)


----------



## Toxic_Lab (9. September 2015)

EggheadSpecial schrieb:


> @Toxic_Lab
> nur aus Neugierde: welche hast Du verwendet?
> (falls ich es doch überlesen hätte, sorry)


 
Meinst du Radschuhe oder Hiking-Schuhe?


----------



## EggheadSpecial (9. September 2015)

Radschuhe meinte ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toxic_Lab (9. September 2015)

Oh je... ältere Northwave. http://www.andoo.de/northwave-frontier-mtb-schuh-509036.html

Hab jetzt aber leider die Sohle aufgebacken (Heizung zum trocknen). Ich schau zwar, dass ich sie repariert bekomme (da ich mit denen gut zurecht gekommen bin), aber für Reisen einfach nicht das Richtige.

Von unten nicht dicht, und von Oben erst recht nicht (sehr Luftdurchlässig).


----------



## EggheadSpecial (9. September 2015)

alles klar, hat mich nur wegen "nicht wasserdicht" interessiert.
War sicher kein Spass im hohen Norden!


----------



## Toxic_Lab (9. September 2015)

Ist ja nicht nur das Wasser gewesen. Durch die Sohle kamen auch Sand usw. durch. und wenn ich mich recht erinner, kann man die Schuhe von innen auch nicht abdichten. Evtl. hätte hier noch Silikon oder Neoprendichtstoff von unten was geholfen... Aber es kommt ja jetzt was anderes (Shimano MT71)


----------



## EggheadSpecial (9. September 2015)

Toxic_Lab schrieb:


> Durch die Sohle kamen auch Sand usw. durch.



so schlimm?
Da hätt ich mir unterwegs wohl einen Radshop gesucht und....
Hoffentlich wirds mit dem Shimano besser! 
Ride on!


----------



## Toxic_Lab (9. September 2015)

EggheadSpecial schrieb:


> so schlimm?


 
Wenn du einige Zeit durch Sanddünen gelaufen bist schon. Lag vielleicht auch an mir, ich kann mich noch schwach erinnern, dass irgendwo Klebefolien dabei waren. War vielleicht bei den Schuhen. Von oben wäre das Zeug aber auf alle Fälle reingekommen.


----------



## Aldar (9. September 2015)

ich hab den großvater von diesem schuh hier

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-sh-mt54l-mtb-schuhe-418975/wg_id-1860
gut zu laufen auch in unwegsamen gelände , nicht so gut wie ein wanderschuh , hab trotzdem schon mal 500 hm mit ihm problemlos bewältigt.
erhöhte vorsicht ist trotzdem geboten , auch wenn man auf ebenen und festen untergründen kaum merkt das man klickschuhe anhat ändert sich das teilweise wenn gröbere steine hervorstehen wenn man da mit den clickies draufkommt kann es sein das es etwas unstabil wird


----------



## Aldar (9. September 2015)

Toxic_Lab schrieb:


> Wenn du einige Zeit durch Sanddünen gelaufen bist schon. Lag vielleicht auch an mir, ich kann mich noch schwach erinnern, dass irgendwo Klebefolien dabei waren. War vielleicht bei den Schuhen. Von oben wäre das Zeug aber auf alle Fälle reingekommen.


ja die folien hab ich auch weggeschmissen...grober fehler


----------



## MucPaul (10. September 2015)

Nimm Flatpedals (mit oder ohne Metallpins) und dazu *Salomon XA Pro 3D Ultra 2 GTX*. Ist mit GoreTex.
Gibt nichts besseres für Radtouren und die haben eine feste Sohle zum Radeln und wandern. Haben sogar die Profis bei Specialized Werbefilmen an.


----------



## IndianaWalross (12. September 2015)

Wie sieht es denn sonst mit Northwave aus? Z.B. den Gran Canion GTX? Sollte doch theoretisch dicht sein, knöchelhoch, Clicksystem-kompatibel...

Mein NW Artic Commuter GTX ist z.B. rundum wasserdicht (Badewannen-getestet) - najut wenn es oben reinläuft nutzt alles nix. Aber durch das cleatloch kommt nüx. Nada. Niente.


----------



## twelvepack (13. September 2015)

Habe den Grand Canyon 2 GTX wohl in einer etwas älteren schwarzen Version. Wasserdicht, guter Grip beim Laufen (bin Geocacher und habe es oft mit kleine Böschungen oder Gräben zu tun). Sohlenhärte ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Biken und Gehen. Cleat ist komplett versenkt. Nutze ich sehr viel, jetzt nach 3 Jahren macht sich langsam an der Oberfläche die Abnutzung bemerkbar. Wenn die erwähnten Nachteile der 1-Schuh-Lösung in Kauf genommen werden, wäre es entweder dieser, oder der erwähnte Shimano 91er. Der letztere scheint mir noch etwas mehr Richtung Wandern zu sein (Auch der Schuh selber sieht vom Material her weicher aus, als der NW).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toxic_Lab (14. September 2015)

Ich hab den Grand Canyon 2 GTX in 42 und 43 da gehabt (hab eine Mittelgröße). Von der Schnürung her vergleichbar mit meinem alten Northwave. Aber beide haben im Zungenbereich so dermaßen gedrückt, dass sie - bei mir - gar nicht gingen.
Zum Rest kann ich daher auch nicht mehr sagen. Da hilft nur Probetragen...


----------



## wohnsilo (14. September 2015)

Ich bin ein absoluter Fan des Adidas Terrex Trail Cross. Dank der FiveTen Stealth Sohle passt er wunderbar auf die Plattformpedalen und ist auch zum Wandern gut geeignet. Details dazu gibt es hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/03/11/adidas-terrex-trail-cross-test/


----------



## a3styler (14. September 2015)

Ich hab auch seit 2 Wochen den Adidas Terrex Trail Cross... 
Kann ihn nur empfehlen...  !!!

Bin damit schon Biketouren gefahren, wo man auch das Bike ein gutes Stück tragen bzw. schieben musste...  super Grip...
Natürlich auch auf dem Pedal (Spank Spike) kein verrutschen... 
Und letztes WE war ich mit den Schuhen auf dem Dachstein Gletscher... 
Auf Schnee sind sie auch sehr gut... 

Die Passform find ich auch gut...  fallen nicht größer bzw. kleiner wie andere Adidas Sneaker aus.
Und die optik kann auch einiges...   ;-)


----------



## Rosali (16. September 2015)

Wie "wetterfest" ist er denn? Ich bekomme im FiveTen freerider jetzt im Herbst kalte und schnell nasse Füße, möchte aber noch keine Überschuhe anziehen.......


----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. September 2015)

Gar nicht, les´den Test von MTB-News oder schau dir Bilder an. Der hat lauter Löcher. 
Die FiveTen mit "Elements" im Namen sind für schlechteres Wetter gedacht. Oder iwas mit GoreTex etc von den BBSlern.


----------



## a3styler (16. September 2015)

Das hab ich leider nicht getestet...  
Bei Schnee war alles trocken. 
Hab aber gelesen, dass er an der Innenseite bei den ,Belüftungslöchern, bissl einlassen soll...   werds dann mal testen wenns nass ist...


----------



## beetle (16. September 2015)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn sonst mit Northwave aus? Z.B. den Gran Canion GTX? Sollte doch theoretisch dicht sein, knöchelhoch, Clicksystem-kompatibel...
> 
> Mein NW Artic Commuter GTX ist z.B. rundum wasserdicht (Badewannen-getestet) - najut wenn es oben reinläuft nutzt alles nix. Aber durch das cleatloch kommt nüx. Nada. Niente.



Sind super. Habe jetzt schon das dritte Paar. Auch "Wandern" ist möglich. Ist halt ein Kompromiss.


----------



## kartman (31. März 2016)

Habe den Adidas Terrex Fast R, jetzt das zweite Paar günstig im Abverkauf geholt, hatte den ursprünglich zum Wandern gekauft.
Ist aber auch nichts für schlechtes Wetter, da er durch die Belüftungen sofort feucht wird.


----------



## Tz3Tz3 (4. April 2016)

Wie fällt der Terrex Trail Cross SL aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBLA (4. April 2016)

Ich habe normal 44, der Terrex in 44 2/3 ist mir zu klein. Die Länge ist ok, aber da ich einen breiten Vorfuß habe ist er mir dort zu eng. Obwohl der SL im Vergleich zum Vorjahresmodell schon breiter ist.


----------



## LordLL (30. April 2016)

Aus eigener Erfahrung ganz klar flache Pedale ohne irgendwelche cleats, kombiniert mit den leichteren Schuhen der A/B Wanderschuhe. 

Schottland kann schnell sehr einsam und nass werden, man ist damit flexibler:
- Mehr Sicherheit im unbekannten Gelände, gerade auch Knöchelschutz
- Wasserdicht(er)
- längere Stadtrundgänge kein Problem
- Längere Wanderpassagen mit Gepäck/Rad tragend möglich, auch abseits der Wege (kann schnell vorkommen)

Typische Schuhe
- Lowa Renegade LL (Ledervariante) oder GTX (Goretex) (mir allerdings zu klobig)
- Hanwag Banks oder Canyon (Ledervariante)
- Meindl Ohio (Ohio 1 war besser als 2 meiner Meinung nach)
- Meindl Tampa oder Meindl Tessin (mein Favorit)
- Salomon Quest 4D II GTX
- La Sportiva Boulder

Sind alle allerdings nicht sehr günstig.


----------



## mcmatty (30. Juni 2016)

obi1987 schrieb:


> @w69: echt starke Schuhe  Obs die wohl mit Cleats gibt
> 
> @Heiko: Ich habe dazu einige Freds hier gelesen, zufriedenstellend war dabei aber keiner... Ich denke, dass es sicher möglich ist, einen Click Schuh auch zum Wandern zu nutzen. Ich möchte damit ja nicht auf den Ben Nevis
> 
> ...



Hi obi1987

Etwas spät stolpere ich über diesen Fred, du wirst inzwischen vielleicht schon in Schottland unterwegs sein. Wie andere schon gesagt haben: mit Cleats wandern ist nix. Wir "geistern" schon viele Jahre am Gardasee herum, vorwiegend mountainbiken und haben zu Kombitouren, MTB und Wandern/leichte Klettersteige, leichte Wander- oder gar Turnschuhe im Rucksack mitgenommen. Eine Viertelstunde in nicht zu steinigem Gelände kann man mal mit den Cleats auch gehen (manche Schuhe "integrieren" diese etwas besser als andere in die Sohle). Jetzt ein paar kurze Statements dazu von mir:
- Vor einigen Jahren stiegen wir auf Kombipedale um, mit Cleats bergauf, downhill auf Plattform, also unfixiert! Von letzterem bin ich überzeugt, auch wenn manche anderer Meinung sind.
- Ich habe in letzer Zeit öfter was über die Effektivität des Pedalierens mit Cleats gelesen - Tests sollen belegen, dass der Effekt, leichter den Berg raufzukommen, absolut zu vernachlässigen ist!
- Nun habe ich heuer getestet: neue SPD-Kombipadale mit Pins auf der Plattform, denn die bisherigen Shimano Kompipedale waren downhill auf der Plattformseite viel zu rutschig. Und siehe da: Ich bin (Transalp von Tirol an den Gardasee und auch dort) kaum noch mit den Cleats gefahren. Manchmal ist es allerdings schon so, dass man sich wünscht, der Schuh steht stabil an einer exakten Position, eben in der Cleatposition, die man sich mal austariert hat, aber man kann es sich abgewöhnen ;-) Und es geht auch auf losem Untergrund bergauf mit der richtigen Beintechnik und den Pins, die zwar nicht die exakte Position fixieren, aber doch ein allzu leichtes Abrutschen verhindern.
- Ich habe mir aus dem Grund das einzige Modell am Markt gekauft, das man von Kombi- auf Vollplattformpedal umbauen kann, denn wenn es gut ist und ich ganz auf Cleats verzichten möchte, demontiere ich dei Cleats und schraube auf die zweite Seite auch die Pins. Wenngleich bei dem Preis nicht sooo dramatisch, aber warum wegwerfen ...
- Speziell mit Pins sollte man wohl eher MTB-Schuhe verwenden, zugunsten der Sohlenhaltbarkeit, weil (halbwegs gute) MTB-Schuhe eine härtere Gummimischung haben, wobei wir da gleich beim Wander-Nachteil wären, der schlechteren Haftung auf hartem Untergrund.

PS: Bei Rennradfahrern sehe ich die Cleats aus Präzisionsgründen absolut ein.

Grüße Mcmatty


----------

